# Up River Slipper



## Hicatch

Nice report!! Good to see and hear about snook being caught; my buddy landed 5 while fishing in the river yesterday.


----------



## phishphood

That's quite a nice snook there Brett. Good guiding pops.


----------



## RedFinaddict

One place I've yet to explore, I need to make a trip back up to Palm Coast for some fishing with old friends. Thats a very nice snook! 

Go Gators!


----------



## cslascro

Great report! Beautiful skiff, by the way. Did you build it?

I love that Tomoka river area, but have yet to catch a fish there. Seriously, a single fish. Growing up in Daytona, I took my kayak and carolina skiff up there a dozen or so times and got skunked every time. Since I moved back to this part of the world (3 years now) I've fished in there another dozen or so times and have been skunked every time! The only time I saw any action was one evening when I happened to have a plug rod in the car and pulled over to find a school of snook flying out of the water as they ambushed mullet. My mangrove darter was batted up in the air several times, but no hook up. I just fished there with topwaters and DOA shrimp 2 weekends ago and skunked up the yak again while everyone else was talking about tarpon and snook like yours.

Anyway, big attaboy to you for figuring that place out and putting your kid on an awesome fish! 

Tight lines!


----------



## deerfly

I definitely prefer the way her lure choices perform over your hookless favorite's.  The resulting hero shots are a lot more impressive too!.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice report Brett! Great pics too.


----------



## wjpitts

Very nice!

I can't wait til my baby girl is old enough to go fishing with me.


----------



## docgreen9

Hey Brett looks like you had a good time. You got me looking at the dock .... I was like who's calling me .. HAHA. I looked up and there you were easing by. Should a come over and said HI.

Morning started off slow for us ... usual spots weren't active. Ended up finding a few trout, 2 rats, and some flounders but all too small.

See ya next time


----------



## HaMm3r

Well done Brett and Gina! That's one more snook on her walmart rod, than my $300 8wt has seen. : Glad to see the snook making they're way north again.


----------



## oysterbreath

Man those waters do indeed look fishy! Nice post Brett!


----------



## Mike_Poczik

Sweet!! I gotta get up that way one of these days.


----------



## Surfincb

Awesome photos and reporting! Great to see you two together having fun.


----------

